# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردم اما نگرانم

## elsaa2002

سلام من اوایل هفته ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردم مدرک دیپلم و ریز نمرات اصلشون رو خواستن که نشونشون دادم بعد گفتن از دیپلم و شناسنامه و کارت ملی ات کپی بگیر با 4 تا عکس که منم اینکارو انجام دادم . چیزی که نگرانم کرده اینه که چرا نگفتن کپی ریز نمراتت رو بده؟ یه وقت دی نگن کپی ریز نمراتت نیست نمی تونم امتحان بدی

----------


## hastyhh

فکر نمی کنم مشکلی پیش بیاد. اینا صرفا به عنوان پرونده شما تو اون مدرسه است و تاییدی بر این قضیه است که شما در مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کردی و دانش آموز اونجایی و می خواهی امتحان بدی و اینا هم دستشون می مونه بعد دی بهتون تحویل می دن

----------


## NiLQwoV

نه نیازی نیست نگران نباشید فقط هزینه چقدر شد؟

----------


## elsaa2002

450

----------


## دلوان

من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم واسه ترمیم.. میخوام خرداد اقدام کنم حالا میترسم بگن خرداد دیگه نمیشه ترمیم معدل کرد������

----------

